# How does the streaming signal get to Edge - coax or wifi?



## Epp (Mar 4, 2020)

I am having an issue with streaming Prime to my Tivo Edge. It may stream for a few minutes and then shows a revolving spiral until I unplug and re-plug the tivo box. Is this a Wifi or coax issue?

(1) I just want to confirm that the streaming signal comes into Tivo the same way the FIOS channels come in - e.g. via the coax. 
(2) I assume the only time the Wifi is used is when the TV schedules are updated over night.
(3) Is there a device I can put on the coax table to measure the quality of the signal arriving at the Tivo?

thanks


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

It comes via the network, not cable TV
It's either MoCA (same cable as your cable channels but with more), wifi, or ethernet

In other words you need internet service of some sort to connect to to the Tivo, that's what it's using to stream and update its guide channel.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Go to Settings > Network Settings to see what connection type you are using.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Epp said:


> the same way the FIOS channels come in





dianebrat said:


> It's either MoCA (same cable as your cable channels


Wired Ethernet or MoCA are preferable, and one or the other is likely possible given OP is a FiOS customer. 

@Epp, what is the brand & model # of the router that you’re using?


----------



## Epp (Mar 4, 2020)

krkaufman said:


> Wired Ethernet or MoCA are preferable, and one or the other is likely possible given OP is a FiOS customer.
> 
> @Epp, what is the brand & model # of the router that you’re using?


Model number is Fios-G1100. I purchased it from Verizon.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Epp said:


> Model number is Fios-G1100. I purchased it from Verizon.


That’s Moca-capable.

Again, you can find out what your connection type is currently by looking in Setting. No guessing required 

If it’s set to Wi-Fi, change it to Moca.

If it’s set to Moca and you’re still seeing streaming issues I’d blame the apps, not your speed.

Buy a separate device for streaming. TiVos apps are junk.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Epp said:


> Model number is Fios-G1100. I purchased it from Verizon.





cwoody222 said:


> That’s Moca-capable.


What @cwoody222 said.

The G1100 has a built-in MoCA LAN bridge, so if it could be interconnected via coax to the EDGE, then the EDGE could be configured for a wired MoCA client connection. (The G1100 is the bridge, effectively the MoCA access point.)

p.s. See here for a side-benefit of getting the EDGE networked as a MoCA client.


----------

